# Homefront - Documentary March 10th



## Pea (27 Feb 2007)

Just wanted to give a heads up that Global Currents will be broadcasting a documentary entitled "Homefront" on Saturday, March 10th. The families featured are all from Edmonton. I was passed this information from someone who participated in this documentary, and I am definitely looking forward to it.

I've included the banner for the documentary, as well as the link to the website where it will be available to be watched once it's debuted, in case you miss it on TV.







http://www.canada.com/globaltv/globalshows/globalcurrents/index.html


----------



## Pea (2 Mar 2007)

Hey All..

Just wanted to bump this up and provide a new link to the documentary. This has pictures, video, and information on it. Looks like it'll be pretty interesting.

http://www.canada.com/globaltv/globalshows/globalcurrents/homefront/index2.html


----------



## proudnurse (2 Mar 2007)

I'm actually off work that night, I start my holidays from work that weekend so I guess I will get to see it. Thanks for the info Pea!

~Rebecca~


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Mar 2007)

For those of you in the Edmonton Area, PM me, and I can give you details for the Premiere, which is on Sat 3 Mar.  PPCLI Gal and I will be there - and apparently I will be giving a speech of some sort - feel free to sleep through that one.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (2 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Pea.

I have marked it in my daytimer and set my VCR...now I gotta go find a tape.

Cheers,

CAW


----------



## Pea (3 Mar 2007)

Well, I just got home from the premier of this documentary. I must say it was REALLY well done, and definitely worth a watch. It sends out a very good message, and provides some true insight to it all.

For the emotional folks (like myself..) you may shed a tear or two, just a warning. Please take the time to check it out, I think you'll be glad you did! I'm so very proud of my friend for allowing them to show this piece of her life.


----------



## simysmom99 (4 Mar 2007)

It was fantastic!  I cried the whole way through, and I am sure I was not the only one.  Cheers to those families who allowed us in their lives and the producers who made it come to life.


----------



## career_radio-checker (4 Mar 2007)

any chance can record it digitally? I don't have one of those fancy 'picture boxes' but would like very much to watch it on my computer.


----------



## Pea (4 Mar 2007)

CRC,

It will be available to watch on the website I first provided, after it has been broadcast on Global.

simysmom99,

I cried pretty much the whole way through too. A fantastic job indeed!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Mar 2007)

Yup - I was a bit of blubberer myself...(don't tell anyone...)


----------



## Yrys (6 Mar 2007)

other then the ones that read Army.ca  ?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> other then the ones that read Army.ca  ?



I am relying on the scant illusion of anonymity that this site provides me... 8)


----------



## Pea (10 Mar 2007)

Just wanted to bump this up, as it is on tomorrow evening. I'm looking forward to a second watch.


----------



## Yrys (10 Mar 2007)

Tic toc tic toc...

an hour or so..


----------



## niner domestic (10 Mar 2007)

And if we didn't need any more reason to watch...we have our own Army.ca folks on the show as well....


----------



## Pea (10 Mar 2007)

Ahhh damn... she's busted!   >  Yes one of our very own just happens to be one of the highlighted couples. I must say her and her hubby did an awesome job!! Kudos to you two!

..and since you posted the photo, you might catch a glimpse of myself during the homecoming scenes.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (10 Mar 2007)

That was one helluva documentary.

I'm glad I made sure to watch it. And I'm also glad I had my kleenex handy.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Mar 2007)

HEY!!!

It's only 1630 out here on the Left Coast.  Some of us haven't seen it yet.  No spoilers, PLEASE!

Roy

Edited to add:  On second thought - why should all of you withhold your comments for MY benefit??  I'll just ignore this thread until after I've seen the Documentary.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2007)

I'm looking forward to watching it on BC time (22:00 here, after g/f's small human has gone to bed). The joys of satellite TV  ;D

....and not _just_ for those hotties, A & K


----------



## CdnArtyWife (10 Mar 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> HEY!!!
> 
> It's only 1630 out here on the Left Coast.  Some of us haven't seen it yet.  No spoilers, PLEASE!
> 
> ...



Roy, 

You have to remember...I am a wife experiencing deployment right now...of course I'd need my kleenex handy.  :-*


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Mar 2007)

Heh,

I'm on a commercial break right now, but it's definitely a good watch so far...And as I'm watching our own on the show, I'm remembering when some of these events came up....hits home.


----------



## Yrys (10 Mar 2007)

Just finished it.

Kuddos to all the families  .


----------



## GAP (10 Mar 2007)

10 minutes into it....very interesting


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Mar 2007)

ARRRRGH! 

Why did I have to get rid of the TV?!!!  :threat:

Please say someone has a link to it on broadband.


----------



## Devlin (10 Mar 2007)

Very well done...thanks to all of the families who opened up their lives for this documentary.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (10 Mar 2007)

I cried, it all came back to me.

Thank you all for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2007)

Watching now.....shhhhhh


----------



## Journeyman (11 Mar 2007)

Very....VERY well done.

Thank you for sharing with all of us.


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Mar 2007)

Well done - my wife couldn't watch all the way through.  We've both been deployed, and both been left with the kids.

I'll have more to say tomorrow - after it's bounced around my mind a little.

Roy


----------



## beach_bum (11 Mar 2007)

Well done.  Thanks to the families.


----------



## Armywife_chimo (11 Mar 2007)

Anyone has a link for the whole documentary?  Of course they don't this kind of show on here in QC.  I've been all over the Global TV website and can't seem to find it!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pea (11 Mar 2007)

For those of you that missed it, it should be available on this site soon. They seem to put the full episode of all the documentaries up afterwards.

http://www.canada.com/globaltv/globalshows/globalcurrents/index.html


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Mar 2007)

Jewls said:
			
		

> Anyone has a link for the whole documentary?  Of course they don't this kind of show on here in QC.  I've been all over the Global TV website and can't seem to find it!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don't think they've put it up yet (the documentary just finished airing less than half an hour ago).

Keep checking here:  http://www.canada.com/globaltv/globalshows/globalcurrents/index.html

There's usually a time delay between airing and posting - I don't know how long that delay is.  Perhaps you could contact them (contact info available on their site) and ask.


Roy


----------



## camochick (11 Mar 2007)

If you would like to purchase a copy of the documentary you can do it from the Reel Girls media site. They are the awesome women's production company who made this documentary. 

http://www.reelgirlsmedia.com/main.htm


----------



## CdnArtyWife (11 Mar 2007)

camochick said:
			
		

> If you would like to purchase a copy of the documentary you can do it from the Reel Girls media site. They are the awesome women's production company who made this documentary.
> 
> http://www.reelgirlsmedia.com/main.htm



Hey Amanda,

You were lookin good. Glad to see you so strong! I have to admit, when I was watching the first thing that came out of my mouth (to the empty room and tv) was "That's camochick!" My cat thinks I'm nutso! ;D

Cheers,

CAW


----------



## mckee19 (25 Mar 2007)

its march 25th and still has not been put on the website, has anyone found a different link to the show?

thanks


----------



## CdnArtyWife (25 Mar 2007)

It probably won't be on the website til late April as it is scheduled for an encore broadcast on Global Currents April 21st.


----------



## mckee19 (25 Mar 2007)

really? can you put up the link with information about the encore(if you have it), it would be much appreciated
thanks


----------



## CdnArtyWife (25 Mar 2007)

Check the link in Roy Harding's last post.

You will find the trailer there as well as the schedule of the upcoming Global Currents shows...it lists Homefront as being aired (encore) on April 21.

The link has been there the whole time...perhaps next time you could read all posts in a thread before asking for help.

Cheers,

CAW


----------



## mckee19 (25 Mar 2007)

i did read all the posts before asking, which is why i knew it had not been put on the website yet. i just didnt see the listing for the encore

thanks for the timbit of information though


----------



## JJJ (11 Apr 2007)

Nothing in April

http://www.canada.com/globaltv/globalshows/globalcurrents/index.html
March 31 - Shattered Dreams
April 7 - Corporations in the Classrooms
April 28 - Damage Done: The Drug War Odyssey (encore)
May 5 - Shattered Dreams (encore)
May 12 - Corporations in the Classrooms (encore)
May 19 - Still Long Shots
May 26 - Big Business, Big Union, Small Town


http://www.canada.com/globaltv/globalshows/globalcurrents/homefront/index2.html
HOMEFRONT 
March 10, 2007


----------



## camochick (12 Apr 2007)

You can watch it on the global site right now. Just click on Watch full episodes and scroll down. It's broken into pieces but it's all there. Cheers!!!


----------



## JJJ (12 Apr 2007)

camochick said:
			
		

> You can watch it on the global site right now. Just click on Watch full episodes and scroll down. It's broken into pieces but it's all there. Cheers!!!


Awesome. Once I cleared all my temporary internet files it showed up. Thanks


----------



## camochick (20 Jun 2007)

Just thought I would let people know that Global is showing "Homefront" again on June 23rd (this saturday) at 7pm.

It also won recently won two awards- best documentary over 30 minutes at the Alberta Film and TV awards and Best Social Issues documentary at the World Media Festival in Hamburg, Germany.  

Cheers  >


----------



## MJP (20 Jun 2007)

It still won even with you in it?   Must have been the only entry......  ;D


----------

